# Ok Jar a gurus its most likely a simple answer but my first time finding what i think is a slick a Green Ball Jar lol



## Dewfus (Jan 2, 2021)

Again mos likely a common thing but first time in my shirt digging 2 year career but is this a ball jar and are they fairly common? Ty


----------



## coreya (Jan 2, 2021)

could have been made by any number of glass houses as a packer jar. Not a ball jar as far as I know. Interesting shape though.


----------

